# Focke-wulf FW 190D-13 Dora



## sparks (Oct 28, 2009)

Took these pics along with the RAT at the Flying Heritage Collection in Everett WA.

The last of its kind. Jerry Crandel wrote a book about the plane.


----------



## renrich (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures. The Rata is a meanlooking little booger.


----------



## muller (Oct 29, 2009)

COOL shots! 

Love the paintjob on the Dora 8)


----------



## sparks (Oct 29, 2009)

That plane has one helluva a load out,can't find much on how many kills it had but will keep looking.

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice pics. Beautiful aircraft.


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful pics - what an aircraft. What wouldn't you give to bend the throttle forward on that thing on a cool Autumn morning???


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2009)

How many Doras are displayed in USA?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful aircraft and lovely pics!


----------



## Milosh (Oct 30, 2009)

seesul said:


> How many Doras are displayed in USA?



Two I believe. The D-13 and a D-9 at the Air Force Museum. Until recently they had their wings switched.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

There are only 3 known Doras surviving today.

Fw 190D-13 at the at the Flying Heritage Museum in Everette, Washington.
Fw 109D-9 at the Air Force Museum in Dayton, Ohio.
Fw 190D-9 at the Luftwaffe Museum in Berlin, Germany. (Currently being restored).


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2009)

LOVE the Dora!


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2009)

Willi Reschke sat in one of them guess in 90´s.
Thought it was in Phoenix, AZ...


----------



## gepp (Oct 30, 2009)

WoW very nice pictures indeed sparks thanks for sharing  
the dora now that's an aircraft and then some.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, only 3 left. That's tragic.

Great pics sparks, thanks for sharing!


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2009)

Just found this 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_
From which museum is it? Whata sound...
And two more 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=strKBh9otYc_ and 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9fqPIJIIU8_
I guess those videos show the same Dora as the pics in this thread...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2009)

That's awesome! Where's this machine located? Is it or will it be flyable?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> That's awesome! Where's this machine located? Is it or will it be flyable?



That is the D-13 that is pictured in this thread. It is located in Everett, Washington.


----------



## fudgums (Oct 30, 2009)

Quick question, Did JG53 fly doras? Or is that the same insignia on the side?


----------



## seesul (Oct 31, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is the D-13 that is pictured in this thread. It is located in Everett, Washington.


Kris, don´t you know if they have ever flew it?
It´s nice to see those birds in the air but I prefer static display. It is too dangereous to fly them and it´s a great risk. These birds deserve to stay in the museums for the future generations.


----------



## spicmart (Oct 31, 2009)

Do I see it right? It has the propeller of a D-9? I think there is a B/W picture of it taken shortly after the end of WW2 as a captured aircraft, cant't find it right now. There, it has a prop that is clearly broader-bladed than this one. AFAIKP from D-11 onwards (Ta 152s included) the Würgers have this prop.
So, how come?


----------



## sparks (Nov 1, 2009)

since this is the only one of its kind Paul Allen will not fly it,but all the other planes fly on the weekends even the Ratta.

Sparks


----------



## seesul (Nov 1, 2009)

...and that´s good so.
Thx!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2009)

seesul said:


> Kris, don´t you know if they have ever flew it?
> It´s nice to see those birds in the air but I prefer static display. It is too dangereous to fly them and it´s a great risk. These birds deserve to stay in the museums for the future generations.



No I really don't know. I have the same problem as you do though. I love to see them fly, but I would rather see them static in a museum than gone forever.


----------



## gepp (Dec 19, 2009)

im looking for a certain photo its a Fw-190D-9 "Blue 12" W.Nr. 5007570 of JG 6 Captured May 8, 1945 Furth, Germany anybody seen or know were i can find it?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2009)

Squadron Signal FW 190D Walkaround has a page on it, perhaps erroneously identified as "Black 12".


----------



## gepp (Dec 19, 2009)

cheers your a champ


----------



## jdeere720 (Mar 7, 2010)

seesul said:


> Willi Reschke sat in one of them guess in 90´s.
> Thought it was in Phoenix, AZ...



It was displayed at the Champlin Fighter Museum in Mesa, AZ until Doug Champlin sold off the aircraft and closed the museum. I visited this plane many times when it was here, and I really miss going there.


----------



## bingolongest (Aug 9, 2010)

spicmart said:


> Do I see it right? It has the propeller of a D-9? I think there is a B/W picture of it taken shortly after the end of WW2 as a captured aircraft, cant't find it right now. There, it has a prop that is clearly broader-bladed than this one. AFAIKP from D-11 onwards (Ta 152s included) the Würgers have this prop.
> So, how come?








FW 190 D-13/R11 W.Nr. 836017 "Yellow 10"


Does any one have any more history on this plane varient? Such as, number built, deployment or any specs? Other than the 20 sent to JG26.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2010)

well the are building a few new ones.

Info gathered by :

Peter D Evans
LEMB Administrator

Fw190A-8/N

* WNr.990000 - Gunter Leonhardt/Luftfahrtmuseum, Laatzen-Hannover, Germany. Static display as WNr.170393
* WNr.990001 - Murray Miers/The Chariots of Fire Fighter Collection, Gammelsdorf, Germany. 1st prototype flown in July 2004, under upgrading with Flug Werk GmbH. To be based at Omaka, New-Zealand and currently registered as D-FWWC.
* WNr.990002 - Jerry Yagen/The Fighter Factory/Military Aviation Museum, Bremgarten, Germany. Under final assembly to fly with MeierMotors GbR. Last known civil registration D-FWKC. To be based at Suffolk, VA, USA.
* WNr.990003 - see Fw190D-9/N entry below
* WNr.990004 - Don Hansen/Baton Rouge/USA. Displayed as WNr.173056, Registered as N4190
* WNr.990005 - Bob Russell, South Carolina, USA. Registered as N190BR
* WNr.990006 - see Fw190D-9/N entry below
* WNr.990007 - Luftwaffenmuseum, Gatow AB, Berlin, Germany. Static display as WNr.210968?
* WNr.990008 - Fink/USA?
* WNr.990009 - private owner (ex-Tom Blair/Spitfire Ltd, Duxford, UK) Bremgarten, Germany. Under assembly to fly with MeierMotors GbR. Last known registration G-FWAB.
* WNr.990010 - Rudi Frasca/USA?
* WNr.990011 - Summer/USA?
* WNr.990012 - TAM Flugzeugmuseum, Sao Paulo, Brasil
* WNr.990013 - Christophe Jacquard, Dijon-Darois, France. Airworthy, 1st flight on 09 May 2009. Registered as F-AZZJ.
* WNr.990014 - possible Fw190D-9/N?
* WNr.990015 - possible Fw190D-9/N?
* WNr.990016 - FlugWerk Gammelsdorf?
* WNr.990017 - private German owner, Manching, Germany. Airworthy, 1st flight on 19 Feb 2009. Registered as D-FWJS.
* WNr.Unknown - kit sold in early 2010 to Sweden, Gammelsdorf, Germany. Under assembly to fly with Flug Werk GmbH. No known civil registration.


Fw190D-9/N

* WNr.990003 - Flug Werk GmbH, Gammelsdorf, Germany. For sale? Registration D-FWSC reserved.
* WNr.990006 - Eric Vormezeele, Brasschaat, Belgium. Under assembly to fly with Jumo engine. Painted as WNr.210102
* WNr.unknown - Tom Blair/Stallion 51, Kissimmee, FL. Finished as "Black 12"
* WNr.unknown - possible WNr.900014?
* WNr.unknown - possible WNr.900015?


If you are able to fill in any gaps or make amendments, please post away!


----------



## norab (Aug 9, 2010)

*WNr.990013 - Christophe Jacquard, Dijon-Darois, France. Airworthy, 1st flight on 09 May 2009. Registered as F-AZZJ*

was recently damaged in an off shore emergency landing

*WNr.990005 - Bob Russell, South Carolina, USA. Registered as N190BR*


was damaged in a ground loop just a few days earlier


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 12, 2010)

fudgums said:


> Quick question, Did JG53 fly doras? Or is that the same insignia on the side?



JG 53 never flew Fw 190 D's. Or A's for that matter.


----------



## phas3e (Aug 12, 2010)

It was painted on the side because of Franz Gots' links to Jg53, the aircraft was in the Stab of Jg26 which he was Kommodre of


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, those pics are depressing.


----------



## 4mot (Aug 15, 2010)

1) The Focke Wulf Fw190 A8 / N F-AZZJ

We have a German customer received the order to rebuild the machine. When the engine question, you can prepare yourself for a surprise. The aircraft then remains in Germany.

2) Fw190 Dora

Our friend and client Jerry Yagen "Fighter Factory" could take over from Tony Blair, the "long-nose". The aircraft will be fitted with a Jumo 213th The Fighter Factory is in this context, the collection of motor Glenn Lacy taken, including some very Jumo 213th A fantastic project and we are very confident to get the job. The engine overhaul will be carried out by our partner Vintage V12's. Achim Elmar meier these days are flying to Virginia, and negotiate the details.
Eine bessere Übersetzung vorschlagen

MeierMotors


----------

